# Munin netstat plugin



## romeor (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello,

I've installed sysutils/munin-node on two different servers. The problem is that the netstat plugin does not draw those numbers, that *munin-run* shows. It draws some random numbers in graphs. Has anyone met this?


----------

